# Brew Food Utensils



## Tony (3/1/10)

Hey folks.

Something different.

Hers it the place to show off any flash bang top notch, or just plain old cool things, you have to cook your tucka.

after starting to talk knives with Bonj and Merc, i thought i would start a new thread to keep it on topic. I have seen other threads asking about pots and pans ect.

This will keep it central for reffernce years down the track

I will start it off with my 3 beloved Shun knives. I always wanted then but couldnt afford them. A couple months working in PNG brought in some extra cash so i got some new roller doors on the garage, my wife a new digital camera and the knives for myself. Im glad i did now cause i couldnt afford them now and they last a looooooooooooong time if you look after them.

I got the 25cm classic Chef's knife and the 8.5cm classic paring knife. I later bought the 20cm classic scolloped chef's knife but it's much the same as the 25cm one.

Im thinking of selling off the 20cm one to get the 17cm scolloped santoku knife or maybe the carving knife. but i have a Wusthof one already... not as good as a Shun though!

here they are

















I love this pic..... the timber of the dinning table and the knife.......... it just works!






cheers


----------



## Spoonta (4/1/10)

thats a good looking set of knifes you have there


----------



## Peteoz77 (4/1/10)

Sorry for the bad picture, but the knife isn't that nice looking anymore anyway LOL

My Dad used to own a butcher shop in Minnesota (USA) and I worked for him for many long hours.

When I was 12 , he bought me a Chicago Cutlery Boning Knife (I think it's a 72S)

This knife has been with me through 3 countries, 4 houses Many Many roasts, chickens, sheep, pigs and cows.

So, while it may not look like much, it is an amazing piece of cutlery, and holds a FANTASTIC edge.


----------



## Mercs Own (4/1/10)

Oh Tony what have you started?!

This is my collection of beloved knives. My wife bought me the 25cm classic chefs knife which I use alot and also on my TV show. I eventually approached Shun about sponsoring me with a couiple of more knives to use on the show - what you thought I bought them all! They love the show and so sent me the Granton Suntoku (scalloped 3rd from top) the Classic Paring the bottom knife, the kai Shun Nakiri 2nd from the top and the profession series sashimi 4th from top. The classic Nakiri was a gift from a charity group I had done some work for and the butchers knife was given to me by a butcher who showed me how to cut up a beef carcus on the show. Shun have a boning knife but I really dont know if you can beat a good old butchers boning knife. I have been eying off their bread knife....

I also got the shun electric sharpener which works bloody brilliantly but not on the one sided professional knifes. It also sharpens all my other kitchen knives.

To be honest a chefs knife and a paring knife is all you really need and maybe the boning knife all the others are great to have but for show really. Mind you the sashim knife cuts through fish so beautifully and both the Nakiri are great for doing julienne vegies. The only knife I dont like that much is the Suntoku - it doesnt seem to hold it's edge that well - maybe I should sell that also and buy the bread knife? 

They are lovely but!


----------



## Mercs Own (4/1/10)

Oh the sharpener is a porcelain sharpener. Apparently that is what you are supposed to use with the Shun - soft steel. What do you use Tony??? I sometimes use my diamond steel as it works exceptionally well.

Have a look at this site as they seem to be bloody good on the prices and availability - http://www.everten.com.au/category/Shun-Knives.html/


----------



## Tony (4/1/10)

Hey Paul.

I have a steel but not a good diamond or porcelain one. My knives get used elmost every day but not demanding work that requires constant touchups and there sharp enough for my use. I really look after them to keep tham sharp.

I plan to have them profesionally sharpened ever 12 months or so. I think it costs $25 each to send them away but i guess that would pay for the porcelain sharpener. which do you recomend for these knives mate?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (4/1/10)

Merc

I was going to say that you have a good old victorinox butchers knife...


----------



## Mercs Own (4/1/10)

Tony said:


> Hey Paul.
> 
> I have a steel but not a good diamond or porcelain one. My knives get used elmost every day but not demanding work that requires constant touchups and there sharp enough for my use. I really look after them to keep tham sharp.
> 
> I plan to have them profesionally sharpened ever 12 months or so. I think it costs $25 each to send them away but i guess that would pay for the porcelain sharpener. which do you recomend for these knives mate?



Tony - I have been advised by the people from Knives r us that the porcelain sharpeners are best for the knives but I get better results from the diamond steel but may shaving off more knife then I should. The shun electric sharpener is a frightening sounding thing and feels like I am using an angle grinder to sharpen my knives but it does work a treat. I would use the electric sharpener once a year, the diamond steel once every month and the porcelain before and after I am cooking depending on the edge.

I may give shun a call and see what they recommend. They do recommend sending there one sided professional knives to them to be sharpened. I have on occassion gently given them an easy swipe down the diamond on one side only and rarely.

Ducatiboy Stu - I think you did say it... It is a good knife - doesnt hold it's edge but a swipe or two down a steel or better a diamond steel and it is surgical! Good shape for sliceing raw corned silver side into jerky strips!


----------



## Tony (4/1/10)

Would be great to find out what they recomend. Will put them down for Bday / fathers day sugestions.

cheers


----------



## Kai (4/1/10)

Mercs Own said:


> To be honest a chefs knife and a paring knife is all you really need and maybe the boning knife all the others are great to have but for show really.



Agreed, a chef's knife and a paring knife is all I really need. Though I do like a utility knife for cutting cheese for a sandwich late at night. And a nice long bread knife. And a tomato knife when I find using a steak knife too crass for my tomatoes. And a set of old bone-handled Sheffield butter knives. And the funny second-hand curvy blade knife in my drawer that I think is a mincing knife or a pizza cutter but works well as a cleaver. And a couple Laguiole pocket knives for cutting stuff on the run.

But yes, I do think a chef's knife and a paring knife are sufficient. To actually stay on topic, I received a wsthof trident 20-cent chef's and a paring knife for christmas, but unfortunately they came with a knife block so I'm already dreaming about being able to afford the rest of the collection.


----------



## MitchDudarko (5/1/10)

Got my wife a set of these for Xmas 2008. She seems to like them.




Mitch


----------



## browndog (8/1/10)

I have to show off my pride and joy, a S/S spit built by yours truely. Nothing better than a boned leg of pork all crackled up nicely.







Cheers

Browndog


----------



## drsmurto (9/6/11)

Very VERY close to pulling the trigger on a Shun kinife purchase.

I've been bitching for years about the quality of my knives, the way they massacre perfectly good produce rather than slice.

Thanks to Tony for directing me to this link but before i spend my life savings a few questions.

Care and maintenance - dishwasher or normal handwashing? 

Is the Whetstone (Link) sufficient for sharpening these beasts or should i be investing in a sharpening steel/porcelain?


----------



## schooey (9/6/11)

You sharpen your Shuns with a diamond steel?

sacrilege!

I bought these last year...




I'm really happy with them. They keep a very sharp edge for long periods, depending on what I do with them obviously... I only sharpen them on a wetstone (1000/6000 grit) and finish them on a strop. There is some really good info on sharpening Japanese steel out there if you have a google..

They're a good investment, Smurto, you'll love 'em


----------



## Fents (9/6/11)

browndog said:


> I have to show off my pride and joy, a S/S spit built by yours truely. Nothing better than a boned leg of pork all crackled up nicely.
> 
> View attachment 34498
> 
> ...



a thing of beauty there BD. Can you cook a whole lamb or pig with that hood though? and is it gas or elect?


----------



## barls (9/6/11)

ill get a pic of my knives when the wifes at work.
but if your after water stones ive found these are among the best priced.
http://www.carbatec.com.au/traditional-wat...p-stones_c21752
http://www.carbatec.com.au/japanese-waterstones_c7530
and these knives are brilliant
http://www.carbatec.com.au/japanese-high-c...el-knives_c6030


----------



## browndog (9/6/11)

Fents said:


> a thing of beauty there BD. Can you cook a whole lamb or pig with that hood though? and is it gas or elect?




It's gas Fents and no, its only about 20inches wide so it would have to be a very small lamb or suckling pig to get a whole one on.


----------



## cubbie (24/6/11)

Mercs Own said:


> Oh Tony what have you started?!
> 
> This is my collection of beloved knives. My wife bought me the 25cm classic chefs knife which I use alot and also on my TV show. I eventually approached Shun about sponsoring me with a couiple of more knives to use on the show - what you thought I bought them all! They love the show and so sent me the Granton Suntoku (scalloped 3rd from top) the Classic Paring the bottom knife, the kai Shun Nakiri 2nd from the top and the profession series sashimi 4th from top. The classic Nakiri was a gift from a charity group I had done some work for and the butchers knife was given to me by a butcher who showed me how to cut up a beef carcus on the show. Shun have a boning knife but I really dont know if you can beat a good old butchers boning knife. I have been eying off their bread knife....
> 
> ...



You don't find the carving knife as something you use often?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (29/6/11)

My Knives

3 of them I have had for about 15yrs.... been great knives


----------



## drsmurto (30/6/11)

My shun kives arrived last night.

Bought the 20 cm chefs knife and the 15 cm utility knife.

Made pumpkin soup last night and the chefs knife went through a whole pumpkin (jap) like it was hot butter. 

Went through the crisper finding other veg to chuck in the soup as an excuse to keep using the knife.  

Wow, just wow. These beasts are amazing.


----------



## Muggus (30/6/11)

Knife porn :icon_drool2: 

Miss having a good set of knives at home. 
I keep on buying brewing gear instead!


----------



## Fourstar (1/7/11)

getting sick of my 10+ year old mundials and a scanpan chefs knife which has taken a beating (damn house mates). I have been eyeing off a decent chefs knife that i keep to myself becuase no one else in the house looks after em. Either the damascus or professional series.

http://www.macknife.com/kitchen/index.php

suprising with the scanpan actually, one of the sharpest knifes and holds its edge really well with some of the beatings its taken. it does love a good lick on the steel everytime i pick it up.


----------



## Amber Fluid (1/7/11)

I was a butcher for nearly 10 years and worked in an abattoir for almost 2 and still have some of my old Victorinox knives. I just love them for some reason as they have never failed to let me down. However, I have been debating now for sometime to get some decent knives for the kitchen and have been tossing up with Shun, Global, Wustof, Henckels and Masamoto which I tend to favour the most to date. Having read comments here about the Shun knives I am now in two minds. lol, one day I will make my mind up and hopefully sooner rather than later.

I did notice in this thread there is mention about steels being used to sharpen knives. Just want to advise that a steel will not sharpen a knife. A steel is used to remove burrs from the edge also it will "realign" a dulled edge. For a steel to be most effective it should be used regularly with the knife. It really won't do much if the knife is blunt and to sharpen a knife you really need to "reshape" the edge which can not be done with a steel.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/7/11)

Nothing wrong with Victorinox in my book..

best bang for your buck kinfe you can get IMHO

As long as they are looked after and steeled correctly, they are fantastic :icon_cheers:


----------



## barls (9/7/11)

ok peoples its taken me a while but here are mine





the two wooden handles are the sharpest with the black steel being older than most of us on here. its what i cut myself with while cleaning it.
the black handled wiltshires are from my grand fathers slaughtering kit so they are most likely older than me as well.
the red scanpan is what jason cut himself with at the christmas case swap last year.
the metal handles are from one of the stick figure man knife blocks
that only leaves the Mezzaluna and the two vitorianox paring knives with there cheap counter part.
all are bloody sharp and a easy to use. i mostly use my Japanese blade though as it handles much better and is a favourite atm. im going back to buy the heavy vegetable version later


----------



## proudscum (24/7/11)

Have 4 knife kits plus a set at home.The builder asked me what was with the tool box so i let him have a look inside it was the full teaching kit Pastry,fish,meat and veg.

the best bit of kit i had until they broke where two 250X250mm unglazed terracotta tiles that the tile shop gave me for free which cooked a couple of hundred pizzas.pity they cracked and i had to buy some pizza stones that are not as good.


----------



## Clutch (25/7/11)

I'm happy with my Mundials, but whilst I'm not a knife nerd, those Shun knives look fantastic.


----------



## Margrethe (29/7/11)

Love my victorinox's. 

I used to be terrified of knives, now I sling my chefs knife round all the time- teaching my 14 yr old daughter how to use the knives without cutting her hand off. 

I just run the chefs knife on a steel and boom...surgery ready! 

I want to start my own catering company- so my knives are important to me!


----------



## drsmurto (18/12/12)

Breathing life into an old thread - Shun 20 cm chefs knife currently on sale at Kitchenware Direct for $119 shipped.

Link

I now own 2 of them :icon_drool2:


----------



## drew9242 (18/12/12)

Sweet so tempting to get another at that price. Love these knifes. Wish I had money for the knife block.


----------



## drew9242 (18/12/12)

Well thanks Dr S, in the end i bought 2 of them as well. It is a different Shun Knife that i have now, so that is good. And i thought an extra one could be good for a present for some one some day.

By the way i have owned a shun knife for over a year and they are amazing, would highly recommend anyone to buy one, especially at this price.


----------



## drew9242 (21/12/12)

Drew9242 said:


> Well thanks Dr S, in the end i bought 2 of them as well. It is a different Shun Knife that i have now, so that is good. And i thought an extra one could be good for a present for some one some day.
> 
> By the way i have owned a shun knife for over a year and they are amazing, would highly recommend anyone to buy one, especially at this price.



Woohoo amazing my knifes have already arrived. Cant complain about that service.


----------



## Florian (21/12/12)

The left handed Shun's seem so much more expensive than the standard ones. Any issues using a standard one left handed or does that just not work?


----------



## drew9242 (21/12/12)

Florian said:


> The left handed Shun's seem so much more expensive than the standard ones. Any issues using a standard one left handed or does that just not work?



It would all be in the handle. They are sort of shaped like a triangle to conform with your hand. If you are happy with the feel of it in your hand I can't see any other difference. If you want I can take a photo of the knife to show you what I mean?


----------



## Florian (22/12/12)

I can use my left and right hand for things like cutting pretty much the same, so for me it won't make much difference, but my wife's 'only' left Handed. Does the knife sit fairly comfortable in your left hand as well? 
And yes, a photo would be great If you don't mind.

Keen to get one of those as a last minute present.


----------



## drew9242 (22/12/12)

Here is a pic. I took the photo with the blade facing away from me. So the pointy bit normally sits to the inside of your hand and your hand wraps around it. I tried it in my left hand and it would work, however it is defiantly not as comfortable and doesn't have that nice feel. You have got me worried, i bought one for me mom and totally forgot that she is left handed. I can ask her what she thinks about it.


----------



## Florian (23/12/12)

Thanks for that, Drew, appreciate it. After reading this and some more stuff online I have decided against the classic series and gone for a Shun Elite Chef Knife, 20.3cm, instead.

They are using an even harder steel and have a handle suited for both sides, but still rounded/angled to sit smooth. Wasn't thaaaat much dearer either and got a pretty good rating compared to the classics so I'm happy to pay that little extra.


----------



## Amber Fluid (8/2/13)

Looking at my post from 1 July 2011 #23 above... I didn't realise it has taken me so long to make my mind up.... bit slow off the mark but I finally got around to getting a nice set of Shun knives and used them first time tonight. All I can say now is that I am pretty pissed off I didn't take the plunge earlier. What a beautiful knife to use.

20cm Chef
15cm Utility Knife
8.5cm Paring Knife


----------



## Camo6 (10/7/13)

I've been looking at buying a couple of Shun knives recently and wondering if there are any lefties using the right handed knives comfortably? Or are there any styles that have more ambidextrous handles?

Can anybody recommend another brand of knife comparable to the Shun that they're smitten with?


----------



## simplefisherman (10/7/13)

Ran knives are very similar, ambidextrous handle (on my one anyways ), and look just as good imho. Similar price from memory, the Mrs got me one for bday a couple of years back, love it and It's still ridiculously sharp. To be fair it only really comes out on special occasions though...


----------



## Florian (10/7/13)

As above, look at the Shun Elite Series, they're on their way out but much preferable over the Classics and good for lefties. The Classic ones wouldn't work.

But to be honest, at the ned of the day it's a knife, and if you've got no plan in place on how to look after it and keep it sharp then it's no better than any other knife in the long run.

Mac knifes seem to be good value for money, but they don't look as pretentious.


----------



## Camo6 (11/7/13)

No dramas there. Knives were one of my first hobbies and went hand in hand with fishing and camping. I love a good quality blade but dont own enough and most are for fishing and hunting. My mundials service the kitchen well but dont look pretentious enough! Will check out these macs


----------



## BadSeed (11/7/13)

Global knife set.
Very nice to use, feel great in the hand.


----------



## Malted (11/7/13)

I find the global knives to be too light. I like something with a little weight as it seems to balance better.


----------



## TasChris (11/7/13)

I have just ordered a set of Japanese whetstones to practice sharpening my crappy knives to get the hang of sharpening. No me point getting a great set of knives if I can't maintain them
Cheers
Chris


----------



## Airgead (12/7/13)

I use japanese ceramic stones on my chisels (for fine woodworking... not general building work). They do a good job. I would use them on the kitchen knives but that might stuff up the stone for the chisels....


----------



## BadSeed (12/7/13)

Malted said:


> I find the global knives to be too light. I like something with a little weight as it seems to balance better.


I used to know a chef who said something similar, she didn't rate Global knives at all.
I love them, they feel great to me.


----------



## Malted (13/7/13)

BadSeed said:


> I love them, they feel great to me.


That's the aim of the game. :kooi:


----------



## TasChris (16/7/13)

My Japanese whetstones just turned up and I had a crack at an old chefs knife.
It not as easy as it looks on the you tube vids to maintain the correct angle. I am glad I am practicing on a crappy knife.

When I finally got it right the edge is unbelievable. I reckon I will be able to bring a couple of old favorites back from the dead.

Cheers
Chris


----------



## Airgead (17/7/13)

I just bought a lansky set for the kitchen knives (since I don't want to stuff up my chisel and plane stones by sharpening knives on them). It has a honing guide that maintains the angle for the stones. Seems to do a pretty reasonable job. I doubt I'll use the coarse stone much though. Its pretty aggressive. The fine and super fine look like they will do 99% of the time with the medium for really blunt ones. 






I also picked up a leather strop. Now that really makes a difference.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## vykuza (17/7/13)

I was hunting around for something more than a whetstone for my knives, a mix of shun and wusthorf I've collected over the years (and inherited!) and a Victorinox paring knife I would not trade for the world. They are all meant to have slightly different requirements for sharpening, so I ended up with this:

http://www.spyderco.com/catalog/details.php?product=77


. 



It's easy to use (if a bit tiring to do a whole set of knives at once) and does an amazing job sharpening and honing. 

I don't use the roughest bite edges on the shuns, as I'd end up with only slivers left in a few years.


----------



## punkin (17/7/13)

Airgead said:


> I just bought a lansky set for the kitchen knives (since I don't want to stuff up my chisel and plane stones by sharpening knives on them). It has a honing guide that maintains the angle for the stones. Seems to do a pretty reasonable job. I doubt I'll use the coarse stone much though. Its pretty aggressive. The fine and super fine look like they will do 99% of the time with the medium for really blunt ones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have the same unit. Two accesories that are very worth while are the Diamond hone (if you didn't buy the diamond in the set) and the plastic base. It gets really hard to hold the unit in your hand, but a two finger job to hold the mushroom style base to the table.

I do remember the price of the base leaving a bad taste in my mouth for quite some time (although i thought the kit was reasonable), so if you are handy with a lathe it may be worthwhile copying it.


----------



## Airgead (17/7/13)

punkin said:


> I have the same unit. Two accesories that are very worth while are the Diamond hone (if you didn't buy the diamond in the set) and the plastic base. It gets really hard to hold the unit in your hand, but a two finger job to hold the mushroom style base to the table.
> 
> I do remember the price of the base leaving a bad taste in my mouth for quite some time (although i thought the kit was reasonable), so if you are handy with a lathe it may be worthwhile copying it.


I'll keep my eye out for them.

What grit is the diamond hone? Most of the diamond sets I have seen are fairly coarse. 

Cheers
Dave


----------



## chunckious (17/7/13)

A lady that I _work_ with buys her cutlery from 2nd hand shops.
"Who wants to pay $8 for a brand new egg flip that I'll use only twice a week"


----------



## BadSeed (17/7/13)

Airgead said:


> I just bought a lansky set for the kitchen knives (since I don't want to stuff up my chisel and plane stones by sharpening knives on them). It has a honing guide that maintains the angle for the stones. Seems to do a pretty reasonable job. I doubt I'll use the coarse stone much though. Its pretty aggressive. The fine and super fine look like they will do 99% of the time with the medium for really blunt ones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the same set, great sharpening tools.

The real coarse one is good if you need to cut a complete new angle on a knife. If you don't need to do that you probably won't use it.
I used it on my cheap bait knife.

eta - The stand is essential.


----------



## donburke (17/7/13)

my knife sharpening skills were non existent, so i bought the wicked edge sharpener, it holds the knife in a vice and you use paddles to profile/sharpen the knife, you set the angle that the paddle moves along and it maintains the same angle throughout the process when changing to finer paddles

it comes with 100 grit through to 1000 grit diamond stones

i also bought some blank paddles that you place lapping film on, another 4 stages, I do down to 3 microns

the coarse grit is handy in re-profiling a blade, but after a blade has the correct angle set, maintenance can start with the finer grit

with a bit of time, i can put a razor sharp edge on pretty much any knife, but the better quality knives holding it longer,

its also important to put the right angles on a knife to suit its purpose

eg a cleaver used to chop bone/cartilage will lose an acute edge quickly and possibly damage it 

not stropping too much on some kitchen knifes is a good thing as it leaves a bit of 'tooth' on the edge which can help it grip the food, such as slicing a tomato (unless you want them paper thin)


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (17/7/13)

I use a stone and do it the hard way.. First angle is about 20* to remove any shoulder then 35-40* on the final....I then give then a LIGHT go on the steel when needed. Most people dont steel properly and think that rubbing the knife hard makes it sharp


----------



## punkin (17/7/13)

Airgead said:


> I'll keep my eye out for them.
> 
> What grit is the diamond hone? Most of the diamond sets I have seen are fairly coarse.
> 
> ...



http://lansky.com/index.php/products/fine-diamond-hone/

600 grit it says here. they used to advertise a ruby one too, but i see they have a ceramic 1000 grit hone and a 2000 grit saphire one.
I just don't need knives that sharp and i'm not prepared to look after them that well. I think good knives are cheap and get them from the gun shop.
Eicker-solingen, Swibo and my favourite value Tramontina are $20-25 and do really good duty.
I don't worry about damaging them or losing them or chucking them in the kitchen drawer. Not like my few expensive knives that rarely get used.




This is the mount i have.

http://lansky.com/index.php/products/pedestal-mount/


----------



## apoole (8/8/13)

I have a set of Furi knives. One piece, Australian made, sharpen well and can take a good amount of use. They can be expensive to buy individually but there are good options online like this place: http://www.everten.com.au/Furi-Knives.html

I also usually have an opinel no. 8 somewhere close buy for cutting up fruit or biltong on the go.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/8/13)

I think you might find furi are designed here...made over there


----------



## apoole (8/8/13)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I think you might find furi are designed here...made over there


Like most things haha


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/8/13)

Yeah.....shame...was going to get some furi knives but they spruik about being Australian knives when they are made in china.....


----------



## Camo6 (29/5/17)

Camo6 said:


> I've been looking at buying a couple of Shun knives recently and wondering if there are any lefties using the right handed knives comfortably? Or are there any styles that have more ambidextrous handles?
> 
> Can anybody recommend another brand of knife comparable to the Shun that they're smitten with?



Well, four years later and I finally dropped the coin on a Shun. Man, this thing is sharp. The handle is ambidextrous so no lefty woes there. It's the Kiritsuke model so the belly is not as deep as some of the other models and the steel slightly harder than the classics. Very happy with it and well worth the coin. Looks dead sexy too.





Let's see some more knives people.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (29/5/17)

What's a shun set one back if you don't mind me asking? Sick of squashing tomatos every time I cut them [emoji23]


----------



## malt junkie (29/5/17)

You take a finger off with it already Camo?


----------



## Camo6 (29/5/17)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> What's a shun set one back if you don't mind me asking? Sick of squashing tomatos every time I cut them [emoji23]


This one set me back a couple of hundred with 10% off through paypal. A bit pricey but I've held off on a good chef's knife for too long and don't regret it. There are a lot of less expensive options but TBH, nothing looks quite so distinctive. Also, a 15hr shift at double bubble made it all too easy to justify with SWMBO!
Ofcourse, now I need the utility and paring knives to compliment the collection...



All digits still attached MB, but it's probably just a matter of time!


----------



## Mr B (30/5/17)

Thats one super sexy cutting implement Camo

A year or so ago I forked out for a damascus knife, but not quite as nice as that.

So nice to have something really sharp to keep the tomatos on their toes


----------



## manticle (30/5/17)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> What's a shun set one back if you don't mind me asking? Sick of squashing tomatos every time I cut them [emoji23]


Cut tomatoes with a serrated knife like a decent bread knife.

I have a good set of knives from my chef days (all need a good sharpening though) but fared well with a Portugese bread knife I got for $25 back in the 90s. Still cuts tomatoes (and bread) beautifully.


----------



## Camo6 (31/5/17)

manticle said:


> Cut tomatoes with a serrated knife like a decent bread knife.
> 
> I have a good set of knives from my chef days (all need a good sharpening though) but fared well with a Portugese beead knife I got for $25 back in the 90s. Still cuts tomatoes (and bread) beautifully.


Someone gave us a little serrated Zwilling/Henckel knife awhile back. Brilliant on tommies.


----------

